# Anruf  von ausländischen Nummern



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

ich habe durch zufall eurer forum gefunden und hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...

seit einiger zeit kriegt meie mutter übers telefon anrufe, die als absender eine ausländische vorwahle enthalten. teils ist es sogar die gleiche nummer ( 00246-3412551), teils gehen aber auch anrufe (aus der schweiz?) mit der vorwahl 0041 bei uns ein. hebt man ab, so hört man nur ein regelmäßiges "piep" im sekundentakt. 
meine frage wäre nun, was ich dagegen tun kann und ob mich der spaß bis jetzt schon was gekostet hat....
liebe liebe grüße und schonmal grooßes danke, mareike


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

*Re: Anruft von ausländischen Nummern*



			
				Mareike schrieb:
			
		

> meine frage wäre nun, was ich dagegen tun kann und ob mich der spaß
> bis jetzt schon was gekostet hat....



Es läuft wahrscheinlich darauf hinaus zum Rückruf zu verleiten, was natürlich Kosten verursachen würde, 
( Nummern nach Diego Garcia= 00246  sind auf Grund von Dialer-Mißbrauch gesperrt worden ) 

Durch bloßes Abheben und Wiederauflegen entstehen in Deutschland  keine Kosten für den Angerufenen

tf

PS:
KSTA-Auslandsdialer Diego Garcia


> Rätselraten um Diego Garcia
> 43 400 Kölner beriet die örtliche Verbraucherzentrale. Meist ging es um Dialer und Gewinnspiele.
> Köln - Die Telefonrechnung wurde Dana M. von Monat zu Monat ein größeres Rätsel:
> Immer wieder, so entnahm sie dem Blatt, hatte sie offenbar in den vergangenen Wochen
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

> Es läuft wahrscheinlich darauf hinaus zum Rückruf zu verleiten, was natürlich Kosten verursachen würde,
> ( Nummern nach Diego Garcia= 00246 sind auf Grund von Dialer-Mißbrauch gesperrt worden )


Das ergibt keinen Sinn, weil wegen der Sperre ein Rückruf nach Diego Garcia nicht funktionieren würde. Ich vermute, dass es sich um ein Faxgerät (wegen dem Piepen) aus Diego Garcia handelt, dass mit dem Faxinhalt zu einem Rückruf in ein anderes Land verleiten soll. 
Vielleicht wurden die Briefkästen schon woanders aufgestellt...

Gruß wibu


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

wiibu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute, dass es sich um ein Faxgerät (wegen dem Piepen) aus Diego Garcia handelt,





> Die teilte ihr schließlich mit, dass es gar nicht darum ging, wer Diego Garcia war, sondern vielmehr
> was: Eine britische Insel im Indischen Ozean nämlich, ein Luftwaffen-Stützpunkt im Irak-Krieg -
> *aber außer Soldaten lebt dort niemand.*



Möchte mal wissen, wer von den Soldaten da versucht nach Deutschland zu faxen....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

Egal ob Anruf oder Fax. Irgendwer oder irgendwas versucht, eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Warum aber, wenn der Rückruftrick nicht mehr funktioniert?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

Danke für die infos!

sehr beruhigend. aber gibt es denn ne möglichkeit, dass die anrufe einfach nicht mehr durchkommen? die anrufe kommen bis zu 10 mal am tag und machen natürlich auch vor nächtlichen attacken keinen halt....sehr ungemütlich das ganze....

gruß, mareike


----------



## ChristianEsser (18 März 2004)

> sehr beruhigend. aber gibt es denn ne möglichkeit, dass die anrufe einfach nicht mehr durchkommen?



Setzt dich mal mit der T-Com in Verbindung, vielleicht können die eingehende Anrufe mit der Vorwahl 00246 und 0041 bei dir sperren.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## johinos (18 März 2004)

Besteht die Möglichkeit, ein Fax (evtl. Computer?) anzuschließen, damit der Absender sein Fax los wird?

Wahrscheinlich ist die Rufnummer auf eine Liste geraten, die von einem Computer abgearbeitet wird. Was in dem Fax stehen könnte: www.telezeitung.tv/teleZeitung.tv_Nachrichten.htm (der 15. Beitrag)


----------



## virenscanner (18 März 2004)

Könnte gut "passen"...


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

Es stellt sich noch immer die Frage nach dem Sinn, wenn der Rückruftrick nicht mehr funktioniert. 

@ Mareike

Ich schließe mich Johinos an. Schließ mal ein Faxgerät an und warte ab, was passiert.

Wenn tatsächlich ein Fax kommt, würdest du uns über den Inhalt informieren?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Supervideo (25 März 2004)

Hier mal das Fax über die Nummer 00246 3412552 welches ich bekommen habe:


----------



## KatzenHai (25 März 2004)

... kein Bild zum Download ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*Werbefax für Titelhandel: Strafbares Angebot!*



			
				Supervideo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal das Fax über die Nummer 00246 3412552 welches ich bekommen habe:
> [/img]



Das ist schlicht illegal und Titelhandel ist hier jederzeit strafbar! Dazu sind solche Bewerbungen unlauterer Wettbewerb ...
Also man informiert die Polizei/ Staatsanwaltschaft (ideal auch das BKA in Wiesbaden, da international), die RegTP und die Wettbewerbszentrale e.V., da ja auch ausländische Nummern aufscheinen. Das BKA wertet dies aus und reicht es entsprechend weiter. Auch die RegTP sammelt hier Evidenz ...

www.BKA.de
info atat BKA.de
Fax: 0611- 55- 121 41 

www.wettbewerbszentrale.de 
mail at at wettbewerbszentrale.de
Fax: 06172- 84422

www.RegTP.de
poststelle atat regtp.de 
Fax: 0228- 14- 8872 

plus seine lokale Verbraucherzentrale und/oder den 
www.VZBV.de 
wirtschaft atat vzbv.de
Fax: 030- 25800- 218 


Für England finde ich folgende Beschwerde-eMail-Adressen, kann aber nicht sagen, ob man da ad hoc Erfolg hat. Einen Versuch ist es wert:

[email protected]@ spring39.demon.co.uk
[email protected]@ met.police.uk
[email protected]@ iwf.org.uk

Vielleicht berichtet jemand über das Ergebnis ???


----------

